# Who has outside dogs?



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is some back story. My dog, Woody is a Dingo. He's around 7. He's a great dog, he protects our house, yard and my chickens. He is so good with my son. My son can hang on him, pull his ears and tail. 
All that being said, last night we were sitting on the couch, my son with playing in the living room. Woody was laying in the middle of the floor, my son came over and kind of laid on top of him, like laid over his side. Woody growled and snapped at him! I flipped out! I grabbed him and put him outside and told him he was a bad dog. 
Last week, he snapped at my cat too. She didn't even touch him though, she just walked in front of him and he growled and snapped. 

I told my husband that I didn't want him in the house anymore, because I don't want him around my son. It scared my son so bad last night when he did that, my son doesn't understand what is happening, because my dog is the kind of dog you can use as a pillow to go to sleep on. 
We brought him in last night because we don't have a dog house anymore(it became a chicken coop), and I don't want him to be cold. I know there could be some underlying issues here with the dog. I'm going to also say that I don't really want to hear that is 'horrible to put a dog outside'. He stays outside a lot and LOVES to be outside. And chances are, if he goes out; it will only be during the day and I'll bring him in at night so he won't be cold. 

So who has outside dogs? What do you have in your dog houses? Do the dogs like to be outside, do you like them outside? What do you do with them at night?

I did find this enormous dog house on sale at my feed store, for $60. Its like a 5 x 5 dog house, with a shingled roof! Thats a great deal!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

It's not bad to keep a dog outside, but it IS bad that he snapped at your son!!! I have lots of experience with dogs, moreso that rabbits, and i've seen this kind of thing. Could he have rabies? 

Ultimately, if he doesn't stop snapping, you can risk your son being bitten, and that's a traumatic thing. I think it's suspicious that he suddenly turned this way, so maybe have him checked out by a vet. When we had a dog that almost bit a child, if it didn't stop, it was put down, because you can't have an aggressive dog, especially around kids. That might sound ''mean" to some people, but really, it comes down to, 'do you want to risk the people around you of getting bitten?' I'm not trying to be harsh or nasty, and I don't know the whole story, but this sounds more serious.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

No, I don't think he has rabies. I don't really know what is going on with him. It could be his age, but he's not old; hes just getting there. 

He's not highly aggressive or anything, I don't really know what happened. The only thing I can think of is, my son like put an elbow into his rib cage or something. Or put his weight on the wrong spot on the dog and it hurt him. But I don't know.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a rottweiler/beagle mix and she is outside ALL day until we go to bed at night. She prefers it that way. She hates being inside. I dont see a problem with putting him outside as long as he has shelter, food and water. But I agree, for him to suddenly do that, something must be going on him. I dont know why he may have snapped at the cat, but could it possible that maybe he's getting the start of arthiritis? He is older and the cold weither makes it act up more which could be painful. Maybe thats why he snapped at your son?? I dont know, just throwing out some ideas. But I definitely wouldn't tolerate him doing that at all


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

You know, arthritis is a good thought! I have noticed in the last few weeks that his back hips have been a little off. I can't explain it without y'all seeing it. But I thought I was just seeing things, because he would be fine one day then the next day, he would be walking kind of strange for a few minutes, then back to normal. I haven't taken him to the vet, because I'm not sure of what I'm seeing. 

As for the cat, he has a really high prey drive...for wild animals. Sometimes he'll look at the cats like he would like to chase them, but he doesn't. He isn't aggressive towards the bun though, he actually loves her. He licks her and sleeps with her in her fur pile. 

I'm going to go look at the dog house again, I only glanced at it a few days ago. If it really is $60 and I'm not a blind bat, then I'll get it. It was big enough to fit 2 great danes in comfortably. HUGE. I also big ceramic food/water bowls. And I have just shy of an acre thats fenced in.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmm... That does sound like arthritis. And then it would make sense if your son touched a sore spot. I'd take him to the vet anyway, and you can decide what to do from there


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Dec 3, 2012)

He's at the age where arthiritis can start being a problem. You could try giving him Glucosamine or fish oil pills. They help alot with arthiritis. My neighbor has a 12 year old German Shepard and thats what she gives her. Along with baby aspirin. You can always tell when she has gotten her medicine because she gets up and walks like nothing is wrong. Its worth a try


----------



## JessicaK (Dec 3, 2012)

My first thought was also that it could be a pain response. I'd have him checked out by a vet.

However, if you do want to keep him outside, straw is a great dog house insulator/bed.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 3, 2012)

we had two dogs when I was a teenager... mom's dog was mostly inside, but mine stayed outside because she was an unruly bundle of energy and would spend the whole day running like mad around the yard. she seemed to really enjoy being out there and having the space, as opposed to having to be quiet and well-behaved in the house. she came inside for brief visits now and then, but the only time she really got kept inside was on really cold nights (which there are very few of in my area).


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 3, 2012)

It does sound as if it is arthritis or some other pain related issued. That being said it is never a good idea to allow children to pull on, climb on or lay on a dog. I know that many dogs put up with it but it just leaves too much of a chance for one quick mistake to leave a child scarred and an animal being put to sleep. When I worked for a local veterinary office, I saw way too many dogs being abandoned or put to sleep because they snapped at a child. And almost always the parents had a comment of "But Johnny has been sitting on/riding on/climbing on/pulling the ears of Rover since they were little". Think of it this way. If you are having pain in your hips and it hurts to sit are you going to cuddle with your child but you will tell them enough is enough when they start to hurt you. A dog can only say enough one way and that is to growl or snap.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

nermal71 wrote:


> It does sound as if it is arthritis or some other pain related issued. That being said it is never a good idea to allow children to pull on, climb on or lay on a dog. I know that many dogs put up with it but it just leaves too much of a chance for one quick mistake to leave a child scarred and an animal being put to sleep. When I worked for a local veterinary office,Â  I saw way too many dogs being abandoned or put to sleep because they snapped at a child. And almost always the parents had a comment of "But Johnny has been sitting on/riding on/climbing on/pulling the ears of Rover since they were little". Think of it this way. If you are having pain in your hips and it hurts to sit are you going to cuddle with your child but you will tell them enough is enough when they start to hurt you. A dog can only say enough one way and that is to growl or snap.


That makes so much sense. 

I think I have some glucosimine tablets hiding in my animal box. I'll dig them out and start giving them to him. 
I had a golden retriever live to be 16 and we gave him those, they seemed to help with his hips, but with him I think we started too late. 
Anyway, I have to talk to my husband about it more. It was just my impulse to get him out of the house. He's been in this morning, but not around my son. Hes out right now and he seems happy. If my husband gives the okay to put him out, I'm going to get my dad to build him a dog house, since he's staying with us. 
But then I don't know if I should put him out if his hips hurt and its cold out. Ughhh. I'm so confused now. I love this dog, he is a good boy. But I can't have a nippy dog near my kid, because I love my kid more. But I don't want my dog to suffer because hes in pain and my kid thinks he's a jungle gym. 
I mean you guys with kids understand right? Like you love your animals, but you love your kids more. You don't want your animals to be unhappy, but you don't want your kids to get hurt either. I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place I guess. AHHH. 

PS. I've been trying to be more firm about my son being on the dog like that, because he doesn't understand when he is near other dogs that he can't touch them or be on them. So now I'm going to be EXTRA firm and tell him. But he IS just 18 months and he doesn't quite get it. He especially doesn't understand because he's been sleeping with our dog since he was a baby. But its never too early to start teaching/learning. He knows how to stay away from a Christmas tree, even if its a strangers! I taught him he can't go jerking down ornaments.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 3, 2012)

That's too bad your dog did that Morgan  

I've never had outside dogs. But in this case it's definetly more important to do what's safe for your son. If that means putting your dog outside then I would do that. Either that or find him a new home, which that would probably be too hard to do and maybe more traumatic to your dog since you say he loves being outside.

I have aLOT of experience training dogs/owning dogs. Our last dog was a Rottweiler. I think that it is a bit of a myth that dogs and kids go together or play together well. Of course there are definetly dogs out there that are tolerable of anything, but alot of the time dogs don't view children, especially your sons age, as alpha. They view them as their equal or beneath them. So when they do something like lay on them or pull on them, they act out like a normal dog would to an inferior being....bite and growl. 
I agree with nermal that your kid probably shouldn't be allowed to climb and lay on your dog....or any dog for that matter. It's to big a risk. If you can keep your dog and son seperate then maybe you can keep the dog inside all the time, but that may prove to be too difficult.
I think you should check out the arthritis avenue and the dog house route but definetly do what needs to be done to keep your son safe.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

I absolutely will keep my son safe. That's why the dog is outside right now, because my son is up and around the house. 
And everything everyone has said makes sense, and this is probably partly my fault because I didn't tell my son from a younger age to not be on the dog. I should have known since he was getting older and is a larger dog that he could have problems with arthritis. 

I probably won't try to find him a home, its too difficult to do that. People don't want older larger dogs, who are dingos. I just have to figure out something to make it work.
Its so hard to find them homes and he doesn't always get along with other dogs. They have to be smaller than him. 

And I'm the alpha in my house


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha, that's right Morgan, you ARE the alpha! I think you're doing the right thing, because you can see and understand that your son is more important and comes first. Believe me, i've met some people who don't share your views, and it didn't end up well for them! 

Rehoming him might not be too hard, but of course, you'll have to know if it's really necessary to rehome him. I'm sure there's someone out there who could take him (if that's what you decided to do!)  Maybe even someone on this forum; you said he did well with rabbits, right?


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

I would really rather not rehome him. My husband loves him. I think he'll just live outside during the day and then come in at night. We spend time outside, so he won't be lonely or anything like that. 
I just have to talk it out with my husband. If he doesn't want to put him out, then I'll have to contain him in the kitchen. We already have a gate up to the kitchen because thats where Foo lives, but the dog doesn't respect the gate because we've allowed him to jump back and forth over it. 
So I'll have to get a higher gate or something. He is kennel trained but after training a foster golden retriever and losing our dachshund I vowed to never have another kennel in my house.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 3, 2012)

It sounds like a pain response to me.

Was the dog asleep when your son flopped on him? If so, it could have just been from surprise as well.

Honestly, though, I don't want to offend anyone but maybe teaching your son to respect an older dogs space is a good idea. You mention him pulling the dogs ears and tail, that would be irritating to any dog and honestly, I don't tolerate any kind of behavior like that with my dog, no matter who's doing it. Yes, the dog should not have snapped but his space also needs to be respected, especially if he is developing arthritis. You can't expect him to tolerate something that's causing him pain, that's not at all fair to him. If he just randomly snapped out, there has to be a reason.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

Kipcha wrote:


> It sounds like a pain response to me.
> 
> Was the dog asleep when your son flopped on him? If so, it could have just been from surprise as well.
> 
> Honestly, though, I don't want to offend anyone but maybe teaching your son to respect an older dogs space is a good idea. You mention him pulling the dogs ears and tail, that would be irritating to any dog and honestly, I don't tolerate any kind of behavior like that with my dog, no matter who's doing it. Yes, the dog should not have snapped but his space also needs to be respected, especially if he is developing arthritis. You can't expect him to tolerate something that's causing him pain, that's not at all fair to him. If he just randomly snapped out, there has to be a reason.


I 100% agree with teaching him boundaries. It is my fault that he is all over the dog all the time, because I never did anything to really stop it because our dog was so good. 
But now, we're going to work on not attacking the dog with love. I've taught him he can't smother the cats, so now its dog time.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Dec 3, 2012)

First off, Alpha theory has been disproven. So please don't try to "Fraser Milan" your dog because of this.

Any change in behavior warrants a vet visit. It probably is arthritis, but I could be something else. 

And I know you're a good parent, but you can't be everywhere at once I'm sorry to say it, but your kid getting snapped at was your fault, not the dog's. He was in a position that made him uncomfortable and he probably gave your son a lot of warnings to get off that he didnt understand (sighing, lip licking, yawning, paw lifting, and looking away are all calming signals that mean "please calm down" or "please don't do that.") Your son doesn't understand them, which is why he didnt listen, which is why your dog felt the need to "escalate" with a snap. 

You do have to watch out for the safety of your son as well as the safety of your dog. That doesn't mean your dog has to live outside, it just means you get a baby gate and they can't both be on the same side of it unless you are watching and not allowing your son to invade your dog's slace like that.

Your dog didn't do this to be mean, or bad, or aggressive, he did it because he was in pain and his requests were being ignored. He was just communicating. He doesn't deserve to be "punished" by having his life change so drastically because YOU weren't watching.

I know from your posts here that you're a good mom and you really love your pets ans you'll make the best decision for you, I just had to give my two cents.


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 3, 2012)

whitelop wrote:


> I absolutely will keep my son safe. That's why the dog is outside right now, because my son is up and around the house.
> And everything everyone has said makes sense, and this is probably partly my fault because I didn't tell my son from a younger age to not be on the dog. I should have known since he was getting older and is a larger dog that he could have problems with arthritis.
> 
> I probably won't try to find him a home, its too difficult to do that. People don't want older larger dogs, who are dingos. I just have to figure out something to make it work.
> ...



Oh and I totally know you will keep your son safe  we've had convos about kids and animals, lol. 
And yes you are right about rehoming him. I just mentioned it in case it was something you considered but that option wouldn't work for your dog.
I think you have the right plan of action. Im sure it will all work out!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry to disagree with you Jordan, but having an 'alpha' is 100% needed! With no one controlling the dog, the dog in a way, BECOMES the controller, he will be very hard to train, to make him yield. That's something you quickly learn when you own dogs. 

It could very well be the dog's fault. Some dogs, I'm sorry to offend you, are just born skittish, and a skittish dog is ultimately going to be snappy. if Morgan's dog had always been skittish, then it's not surprise he would snap. But, because he wasn't, it's something else, it could be arthritis.

I think morgan has the right plan going!


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 3, 2012)

Hyatt101 wrote:


> Sorry to disagree with you Jordan, but having an 'alpha' is 100% needed! With no one controlling the dog, the dog in a way, BECOMES the controller, he will be very hard to train, to make him yield. That's something you quickly learn when you own dogs.



Sorry to correct you, but "alpha" theory has been debunked too many times to count.

Alpha theory was based off a study that was done on a captive pack of wolves.

Reason #1 this is just wrong, is the fact that the wolves were captive. No matter what animal it is, being captive and outside their natural environment will cause different behaviors. Even the guy behind this study has admitted that the findings were flawed. The wolves were forced to live in a smaller area then their natural territory and the pack was man selected, not done through natural means as they would in the wild.

Reason #2. DOGS. AREN'T. WOLVES. Pets are COMPLETELY different then a natural pack that is forced to struggle to survive and they should not be treated as such. 

We aren't dogs, and thinking a dog thinks of us as one is foolish.

There is plenty of material out there explaining just how silly the whole "alpha" theory is, and the only reason so many people take it seriously is because of the "dog whisperer" and all his nonsense.

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/14_12/features/Alpha-Dogs_20416-1.html

http://www.thedogtrainingsecret.com/blog/alpha-pack-theories-disproven/

http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2007250,00.html

There is plenty of information out there if you choose to look.

Of course, your situation here may be different since the dog is a Dingo, I'm not too sure on how that works, but Alpha theory has been proven again and again to be incorrect and outdated.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 3, 2012)

I have to disagree with you Christina. It is never the dogs fault to why they become aggressive, or have any behavioural problems. It's always down to the human. Dogs are never born with behavioural problems.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 3, 2012)

Amanda i totally agree with you.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

Okay y'all calm down! I said I was alpha, as a joke. Thats why there is a winky face. I guess I should have chosen a bigger one for everyone to see better. I meant that I'm the alpha of my house like I wear the pants! I'm the one who takes care of all the animals, the house and the kid. I'm the ruler of this roost. My husband may bring home the bacon, but he wouldn't know how to turn the stove on to fry it up. Thats what I meant. Sorry, I should have been more clear. 

As for the Ceaser Millan or whatever his name is, he is a crock of crap. I hate that guy, because he's just making stuff up to be on tv. Its ridiculous. 
My dog was not sleeping when my son got on him, he was just laying in the floor relaxed. He didn't give any warning to my son because my son just flopped down on him and probably scared the hell out of him and hurt him at the same time. 
I'm not blaming my dog for snapping, its in his nature. 
I know that I didn't start out right with my son and the dog, but we're going to fix that, starting today. 
I don't want to disrupt my dogs life by having him outside all the time, but like Jordan said I can't be there all the time and I can't trust my kid to not bombard the dog. So outside and/or separated from my son is the way to go. 

The dog is also pretty well trained and a great listener. He doesn't need a leash and never wears a collar. He follows us around, herds my chickens back to their coop. Chases the raccoon's away for them. He is a very smart good dog, but something happened last night that I didn't like. And I still kind of don't know how to feel.

Edited: I would also like to say that I'm not one of those people who thinks animals think like us. I am also not one of those people who value an animal the way I value my child, thats hogwash.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

But, if you aren't the boss of your dog, than you ultimately CANNOT train it. If you don't want an 'alpha', than the dog can do whatever he wants. Training is all under the alpha theory. And just for clarification, we're all talking about the same theory, right? The one where you need to be the leader of your dog? 

Dogs are not wolves, and I know this, but they have many wolf traits. For example, if you own 3 dogs, then one of them is going to lead the 'pack'. One will be the most dominant, the leader. That's how it is with wolves too. And with humans and their dogs. 

I have to say, I still think dogs can be born with behavioral issues, contrast to what people think today. If you have a skittish mother dog, you will most likely have skittish puppies, because puppies inherit most traits from there mothers. Or, they can just be born sensitive to loud noises, and that will spiral into skittishness of everything!

Sorry if I come of a little defensive, but I know my dog knowledge well


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Oops, sorry morgan I didn't see your post, I knew you were kidding


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 3, 2012)

Hyatt101 wrote:


> But, if you aren't the boss of your dog, than you ultimately CANNOT train it. If you don't want an 'alpha', than the dog can do whatever he wants. Training is all under the alpha theory. And just for clarification, we're all talking about the same theory, right? The one where you need to be the leader of your dog?
> 
> Dogs are not wolves, and I know this, but they have many wolf traits. For example, if you own 3 dogs, then one of them is going to lead the 'pack'. One will be the most dominant, the leader. That's how it is with wolves too. And with humans and their dogs.
> 
> ...



Yes, I am speaking about that theory, the one that Mr. Millan so heavily pushes.

I have to say I disagree on a lot of accounts. My American Eskimo x Lhasa Apso came from a bad place and his mother was extremely aggressive, skittish and unsocial. Dodger is none of these things because he has been well socialized and worked with. Any dog, except for extreme cases, can be worked with and overcome problems, regardless of what traits they were "born" with. And dogs are not "born" with any trait or personality, it's all learned from behavior. People are the same way, you evolve according to your environment and adjust. 

There are PLENTY of people who work with dogs through positive reinforcement and work with them as equals. If you try to act alpha, there is a more likely chance that either you are going to end up with a fearful, submissive animal or one that eventually acts out because people just do NOT communicate on the same level as them and send confusing signals. It makes NO sense to try and treat a dog like you are the same as them! If you want to try to force your dog into doing things through force and fear, then feel free to use the alpha method. But I, for one, don't believe in such a method.

I don't believe that having a "pack" necessarily happens either, I know a woman that has 10+ dogs in her house and they all live happily without a "pack" order. Forming a pack in the sense you're speaking of (ie. Like wolves do) is done out of instinct for the necessary. It isn't a rule that it will happen, but a possibility based on how the dogs live.

No, it is not how humans are with their dogs. Humans and dogs CANNOT communicate on the same level because we just don't work the same way as them. A dog and a human will never have the same relationship as two wolves do.

I will stand my ground that a dog is not condemned to be "skittish" or "mean" because the parent was. It is a learned behavior and influenced by how they are treated.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know if all dogs do act like a pack or not, but with my dog that I have now, he has always been the leader of the pack. 
At one point I had four dogs. The one I have now, two fosters and a dachshund that passed away. The fosters were a boxer and a golden retriever. Our dog now, wasn't the biggest but he always put the other dogs in their places. They would lay down in front of him and he would always be the aggressor when they were playing, they would lay down to play with him, and be submissive. 
Where ever he would go, the rest would follow. I don't know if that is 'pack behavior' but thats how they acted when I had so many together. But when I would call they would come. They didn't ignore me, and my dog now does not ignore me. He listens better than my husband.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with pain theory, especially since the reaction was so uncharacteristic of your dog's normal personality. I would take him to your vet and have x-rays done to see if there is any dysplasia going on. He may need a stronger med like tramadol or rimadyl in that case. Or as others have suggested he may have arthritis. But I think x-rays are a good idea. Maybe if pain is the cause and he gets it managed he will be back to his old self


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Dec 3, 2012)

My uncle lives on a farm and his collies live outside in the barn happily, they just have lots of straw because its a good insulator


----------



## Hyatt101 (Dec 3, 2012)

1357bunnylover wrote:


> My uncle lives on a farm and his collies live outside in the barn happily, they just have lots of straw because its a good insulator



I love collies!! :biggrin2: Hehe, sorry that is super off topic


----------



## MagPie (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd also get him checked out by a vet, if he's never done this before.

I'm right in reading he's a dingo...??? Where'd you get him?

Anyway, he would probably be fine outdoors as long as his hips aren't bothering him too much.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree that it sounds like a physical exam is in order for the dog. If you do decide to house the dog outside, I wouldn't get a "huge" dog house. If it's too big you might loose the insulating properties you're looking for to keep him warm. 

In my opinion, all humans need to learn that all animals will bite. When he was about 10, my brother lifted the ear of our sleeping golden retriever and screamed. She lifted her head and snagged the skin under his eye with her canine tooth. While he was getting stitches, the doctor asked my mom if she was going to put the dog down. She jokingly responded that we might put my brother down instead as it was definitely his fault.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 5, 2012)

My FIL got him from the pound when he was a puppy. From what the paperwork says, he came in with his mother and his siblings. He was about 12 weeks I guess when he adopted him. They just said he was a mutt, my in-laws vet said the same thing. Then when I took him to my vet, told me he was a dingo. I don't think he a true dingo, in the sense he came from Australia, but he is a dingo in the sense that he is such a mutt he has no defining breed characteristics. He doesn't look 100% like an Australian dingo, but he's pretty darn close. He also have a very high prey drive like a true dingo, he has been known to kill wild things. He also herds our other animals, chickens and cats. Not rabbit and kid. 

He'll be visiting the vet soon enough. 

He spent a lot of the day outside today, but still a large part of it inside. He stayed away from my son, because he remembers my reaction the other night. My son did walk up to him to give him a goldfish and Woody just sat there and let my son pet him and he took the food from him. I told my son that was enough and to come back to me, which he did and Woody went and laid down in his corner. So he has kept his distance, and even when my son did go over to pet him when he was laying in the middle of the room, Woody just laid there. I kept a watchful eye on my son though to make sure he didn't do anything to rough. I also kept Woody out of the house for the majority of the time my husband was gone today. He only came in when I had stopped cleaning and doing things around the house and I was firmly in the living room with them both. My son is also starting to understand what I'm saying about 'stay away from the dog, or be gentle with the dog'. Even in the last two days, I can see the changes. I don't think that I'll put him out permanently, but he'll just go out for longer periods of time. As long as it isn't raining or super cold. Thankfully, with us living in the south, we don't usually get much freezing weather!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 5, 2012)

i agree about him being in pain...he is older too.

my dog is two. my kids can lay on him, ride him, tug his ears, ect...but if they hurt him he does cry out, doesnt snap, but i have seen move his mouth toward them like as a reaction to the pain but stops himself. with your dog getting older, he may not be able to resist the reaction to the pain anymore.

before you throw a dog outside whose been inside family dog his whole life, you should figure out why he is doing this. hes at the age, where he may get depressed and feel rejected being thrown out after so long of being inside with his family.


----------

